# Where do you see yourself?



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

In 10 years from now? I think my life will finally be on track the way I WANT it to be. I could see myself in a steady relationship with a well paying job.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Idk.


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

Hopefully living on my own, financially secure, with a few friends and some peace of mind. 

Either that, or six feet under.


----------



## Coontra (Jul 2, 2013)

I often fantasize about a world where I am free of social anxiety. 

I fantasize about being confident and having a stable job where I make enough money to be comfortable, a good group of friends, and even a significant other. 

I want those things in 10 years. Doesn't seem very realistic, though. :rain


----------



## CherryBlossom (Jul 4, 2013)

10 years? I gonna be 31 by then sooo... I hope I gonna be completely happy with myself and my environment if not I hope I have someone who is there for me !


----------



## Lazarusx (Apr 14, 2013)

Its an odd question.

My definition of 'Adult' seems to constantly change, i thought at 24 i would consider myself an adult, with work, responsibilities and independence. And although i have that now it never quite became established in the sense of how i imagined it at 14 years old.

I suppose in 10 years i certainly hope that i've realized what motivates me, what i find passionate and im making some attempt towards it.


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

I seriously hope I'm married and a mother.


----------



## cricklewood (Jun 9, 2012)

Hopefully not aged a bit.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

With a family of my own, of course I know I'll be happy.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

10 years from now:
-married/in serious relationship
-maybe 1-2 kids
-career I love/stay at home mom
-my own apartment/house

Hopefully in the next year, I will be:
-60ish pounds lighter
-know what career path I want to pursue
-more outgoing/confident
-and have a job/saved enough money for school

I'm taking a year off to put my 100% into these goals, mainly the weight loss (I've wanted to lose weight since I was about 11).


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

*I don't know either*



visualkeirockstar said:


> Idk.


Same.


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

brewpacksox said:


> I seriously hope I'm married and a mother.


:yes


----------



## ldyjane (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi all.... I made a discovery about the same topic a while back. I also had so much dreams and goals - it took very long to come true until I discovered why...I invite you to have a look at the following article I wrote about this...http://www.dailyinspiration.co.za/The-Discovery.html


----------



## JazLeo (Dec 26, 2011)

I made a list of things to do before i'm 30-- So far I've only finished school. 

In 10 years hopefully I'll not be miserable.


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 24, 2013)

Lazarusx said:


> Its an odd question.
> 
> My definition of 'Adult' seems to constantly change, i thought at 24 i would consider myself an adult, with work, responsibilities and independence. And although i have that now it never quite became established in the sense of how i imagined it at 14 years old.
> 
> I suppose in 10 years i certainly hope that i've realized what motivates me, what i find passionate and im making some attempt towards it.


Very nicely put. 

Same for me. Actually, the way I saw myself to be at 21 (granted in a very abstarct way) back when I was 11-12 years old was way more ''adult'', ''accomplished'', ''manly'' (you know, being a real ''man''...) - then what I am now, at 25.

But that doesn't matter if I am a little late on my ambitions. I am hopeful for the future.

I hope to gain some real confidence in the person that I truly am, and to have the strength to be good, genuine and honest. I want to be strong and to be real. I want to experience the world and to find joy in my life. Joy and truth.

I hope to beat _fea_r.

... and to become a man


----------



## lost91 (Oct 18, 2011)

Same as you. Good paying job and a steady relationship and a kid or two.


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

Hopefully being a published writer and living a better life.


----------



## tigerxlilly (May 8, 2013)

In ten years, I hope to have found someone i can share my life with and I hope to be not so dependent on addicting habits.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Honestly I have NO idea and that's what excites me the most about life. Apart from setting shorter term goals regarding career progress and so forth I like to just go with the flow and see where things lead. At the end of the day my only aim is to be happier as I move forward and if that is the case then I do not care where the rest of my life has gone along the way, because clearly it was the best path!


----------



## Bigmo (May 28, 2013)

In a highly paid job with a house of my own.


----------



## OtherBrain (Jul 4, 2013)

I see someone in his 30s who is happy and can tell everyone why..


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I really don't know, I'm surprised I'm even still alive.


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

I hope I could be a wise, healthy person, and have confident.
have a family and friends by my side..
I am today, have very low self esteem, don't have courage to speak up, and end up with no one want to be friends with me.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

In 5-10 years I'll:

- Be very physically fit.
- Live in a house, by myself.
- Be 100% independent.
- Have the means to help my friends and family.
- Be a mid-level to senior-level software engineer.
- Have more friends.
- Explore more interests and hobbies (instruments, sky-diving, knitting, etc).
- Be learning or have already learned a second language.
- Be visiting other countries when I can.
- Be single.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

I see someone who...

. Has accepted who he is
. Far away from home
. Still questioning life
. Still a hopeless romantic
. Still single and probably heartbroken twice over
. Is doing something he enjoys
. Someone who fondly remembers the town where he was born, wishing he could shake the wanderlust to return to his roots.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Dead or living on the streets, I hope i wont be alive by then though.


----------



## thirdcoming (Jun 29, 2013)

Dead or in jail for trying to expose the government for what it really is


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

The Misery Chick said:


> Hopefully living on my own, financially secure, with a few friends and some peace of mind.
> 
> Either that, or six feet under.


You know is sad to say but i feel the same way, i don't want to live the rest of my life like this.


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

Graduated, working in my chosen field, published writer, tutoring small kids part-time. A little optimistic, but it's what I'm aiming for.


----------



## FXiles (Dec 31, 2011)

Dead in a ditch.


----------



## AnxietyInferno (Jun 3, 2011)

I thought that by college I would have a group of friends, but unfortunately I don't. Hopefully within the next ten years I make some though it doesn't seem too promising. I want to at least have a nice job, be finished with school obviously, and independent.

Most importantly.. I just want to be happy.


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

I say within the next 5 years, I see myself happily married, traveling, and possibly with children. My business should be fairly stable and doing well by then. I could see myself hosting parties and being active within the community. I'm already starting now


----------



## Andrea91 (Oct 20, 2012)

When I was about 15 I thought that my life by the time I entered to my early tweenties was going to be completely different from what it was back then... Now that I'm 22 I've proven that life does not get any better --at least for me-- I'm exactly the same --despite my efforts-- Therefore when I'm 32 I rather be six feet under than living this mundane hell.


----------



## Worthlesshuman (Mar 25, 2013)

self actualization


----------



## nitro eh (Jul 18, 2011)

After 10 years I would think I'd be well into doing some serious alpine climbing and gained enough experience to tackle some interesting mountains.


----------



## ilovechocolate (Sep 2, 2013)

I'll be 34, hopefully, I'll be finnacially independent, living at my own apartment, having a boyfriend, one that I'm actually attracted to and treats me right, and a few close friends because now I must admit that I don't have any...


----------



## belle102 (Jul 7, 2013)

hopefully happy and stable.


----------



## Outofmycomfortzone (Sep 3, 2013)

Hopefully I'll be a doctor by then *fingerscrossed*


----------



## sorpmon (Sep 22, 2013)

Don't know. I just want to be happy.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Now . Bottom rung


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

being a wild hobbit :|


----------



## LauraInTheSky (Aug 17, 2013)

Free of any mental barriers, so I can pursue all my passions. Raising children while raising myself


----------



## RainbowRND (Apr 14, 2013)

Not dead.

To be less insensitive, I see myself not having crying spells over every bloody thing and not having "build up" from unresolved, undefined, issues. I hope to not break down from the "build up" that arises within me everyday where I just can't be around other people. I hope that I won't ever have to say to someone, (more straightforward than actually was said) "I can't be with you because you make me ill" ever again. 

I see myself doing things that make me happy and being away from potentially dangerous stressers in my life.


----------



## lampshadesonfire (Sep 22, 2013)

In ten years, I hope I can look back and say I've lived a little more, loved a little more and learnt a little more. 

I visualise myself as a thirty-year-old struggling, but semi-accomplished writer, perhaps getting a bit weary of adventure and desiring a family to go home to. I might be looking at adopting. Or I might have a significant other and a cat. Or I might have a couple of little people running around already. 

Who knows what the future will bring, but I sure do hope I will be living a life that makes me happy and brings me fulfilment. Only then can I say I have succeeded.


----------



## Natallie (Sep 27, 2013)

Always when I see myself in 10 years I see me sitting in a big room with m former classmates, where I'm the most successful one, a WELL paid job, a great husband, a huge mansion and our lovely little child. Just to show them that I have changed and succeeded.


I know that this will not happened so to be more realistic:
- Have a job (any job really, I have never had a job and just the thought about sending job applications scare me)

- I would like to have gotten rid of my Social Anxiety, don't know if I will accomplish it in that period of time, but I should at least have gotten better at the social part


- A nice apartment AND a lovely man to share it with (doesn't seem like it will happen anytime soon though)


----------



## chenyuen (Sep 28, 2013)

discover a passion or a person that truly motivates me. something that makes life to me worth living


----------



## Lain (Oct 5, 2011)

.


----------



## rotten (Aug 6, 2013)

Hopefully dead. I don't wanna be around once I'm in my 30s. Age scares me.


----------

